# grubber sex worker



## aranhur

Hola a todos.
Estoy traduciendo un libro de ci-fi, y en la trama el chico le tiene que explicar  a la chica qué es una 'call girl'. Pero cuando la protagonista, (que pertenece a un mundo en el que los padres contratan 'licensed practical sexuality therapist' para la educación de sus hijo/as),  le contesta utiliza 'grubber sex worker' como definición y esta parte no sé cómo traducirla: ¿esclava sexual? ¿trabajadora sexual? 

​"What's a call girl?" asked Tej, her brows crimping in puzzlement.
"Uh..." Ivan sought a translation. "Like a Betan licensed practical sexuality therapist, only without the licensed and the therapy parts."
"Oh," she frowned. *"Like a grubber sex worker*. That doesn't sound altogether safe."​Mi intento:
¿"Qué es una chica de compañía"? preguntó Tej, arrugando las cejas perpleja.
“Esto…”, Ivan buscó una traducción. “Como una terapeuta betana licenciada en prácticas sexuales, solo que sin ser licenciada ni la parte terapéutica”.
“Oh.” Ella frunció el ceño. “Como una pobre trabajadora sexual. Eso no suena para nada seguro.


Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Bevj

A mí me suena más de_ sucia_ o _desaliñada_.


----------



## k-in-sc

(Not altogether: no del todo, no totalmente)



*Literature/Vorkosigan Saga - Television Tropes & Idioms*
tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Literature/*Vorkosigan*Saga
A description of tropes appearing in  Vorkosigan  Saga. ... Tej (and the rest of her family) refer to commoners as *grubbers*. Ironically, they still do this even though  ...


----------



## William Stein

Trabajadora sexual proletaria


----------



## catspanish

I think this term needs its own invented translation, rather than the explanation that William Stein proposes (precise though it is). Grubbers has a combination of nuances (e.g. grubby & scrubber) without meaning anything in particular.

Interestingly a grubber in rugby union is a kick which makes the ball bounce along the ground rather than in the air.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Grub" does mean "get down in the dirt," hence the rugby term, but the author is American and I'm guessing she came up with her slang term independently.
There are about two dozen novels and novellas in this series, and "grubber" is a recurrent term. Is this the first-ever translation to Spanish?


----------



## William Stein

catspanish said:


> I think this term needs its own invented translation, rather than the explanation that William Stein proposes (precise though it is). Grubbers has a combination of nuances (e.g. grubby & scrubber) without meaning anything in particular.
> 
> Interestingly a grubber in rugby union is a kick which makes the ball bounce along the ground rather than in the air.



Sexoterapista de baja categoría?
Sexobrera?


----------



## catspanish

Terraputa?


----------



## William Stein

catspanish said:


> Terraputa?



Excelente! O "tierraputa" porque "grub" signifia excavar como verbo y como substantivo es un tipo de gusanito


----------



## k-in-sc

Cute, but there's no play on words in the original. "Grubber" is a separate, recurrent term, and "sex worker" (trabajadora sexual, trabajadora del sexo) is a much higher register than "puta."


----------



## William Stein

But "grubber" implies an extremely low status, it evokes sombody who's like a worm grubbing in the ground and has connotations of totally unskilled, non-intellectual work. It may not be an overt pun but it has a certain amount of (black) humor that could be conveyed by a pun.


----------



## outkast

Mebbe teraputa de cuarta.


----------



## aranhur

No creo que se pueda utilizar la palabra puta, que en español, es muy fuerte e insultante, como sinónimo de trabajadora sexual. 
La idea del lumpen proletariado sería perfecta, pero claro tiene tantas connotaciones políticas que tampoco creo qeu se pueda usar, si el autor ha decidido no hacerlo.
Si entiendo bien, el término grubber lo que indica es que el trabajo es duro, ingrato y mal pagado, casi a nivel de esclavo.¿no?
Que os parece: ¿Una arrastrada/miserable/ paupérrima/ pobre/  trabajadora sexual?


----------



## k-in-sc

However "grubber" is translated in the other books.
http://tienda.cyberdark.net/saga-vorkosigan.php


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Me he leído prácticamente todas sus novelas, la primera hace unos 24 años, El aprendiz de Guerrero. No recuerdo que nunca tratara el tema de la prostitución de manera vulgar o despectiva sino al contrario desterrando la marginación, la hipocresía, etc. En esta saga introduce el concepto de terapeuta sexual Betano que son como una especie de doctor en prostitución y psicología a la vez (masculinos, femeninos y hermafroditas) dotados de un alto estatus social. 
Por esto creo que lo que hace es compararla sin ningún juicio de valor, simplemente señalando su baja cualificación como trabajadora sexual, como si la comparara diciendo "como una jornalera sexual" o algo que se os ocurra que señale a su vez baja cualificación y trabajo duro a la vez, un burro de carga sexual.
Un saludo


----------



## k-in-sc

The question actually is how to translate "grubber," not "sex worker." Do you have the books?


----------



## William Stein

Elcanario said:


> Hola
> 
> Un saludo



"Sexobrero" existe pero prácticamente sólo en la forma masculina para "gigolos":



*Recon - Photo profiles for gay men*

*​B*ody Type: Large. Online since: 1m ago. *sexobrero* - obrerete. View the profile of *sexobrero*. Spain, Comunidad Valenciana, Castellón de la Plana. Age: 39

Como se trata de un neologismo, no veo porque no utilizar "sexobrera"


----------



## Elcanario

Hola k-in-sc
Si te fijas en el texto mi intento es _jornalera sexual_ por que tiene connotaciones de baja cualificación y trabajo duro.
Un saludo


----------



## k-in-sc

My impression is that "grubber" is a whole class of people.


----------



## William Stein

k-in-sc said:


> My impression is that "grubber" is a whole class of people.



sexobreras, entonces


----------



## Elcanario

k-in-sc said:


> My impression is that "grubber" is a whole class of people.


Y creo que tienes toda la razón. Podría ser algo así como _paria, destripaterrones, palurdo, patán, paleto, etc_. Solo usan el término Tej y sus familiares jacksonianos, lo que da la idea de que se consideran por encina de los demás.
                                                                        she and Rish qualified as Houseless, too, now. And grubbers as well. 

                                                                        “Houseless grubbers,” muttered Rish. 

                                                                        but your grubber job was ...

                                                                        stay out of grubber venues if I don’t have outriders. 
Etc.

Un saludo


----------



## elirlandes

Surely the word is "grubby" not "grubber". "Grubby" means dirty, both figuratively and literally, so would be an appropriate adjective for describing a sex-worker.


----------



## k-in-sc

elirlandes said:


> Surely the word is "grubby" not "grubber". "Grubby" means dirty, both figuratively and literally, so would be an appropriate adjective for describing a sex-worker.





k-in-sc said:


> *Literature/Vorkosigan Saga - Television Tropes & Idioms*
> tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Literature/*Vorkosigan*Saga
> A description of tropes appearing in *Vorkosigan Saga*. ... Tej (and the rest of her family) refer to commoners as *grubbers*. Ironically, they still do this even though ...


----------



## Argieman

William Stein said:


> Trabajadora sexual proletaria


I think you´re right. Btw, in arg we do not have the variety of words you have in english that mean prostitute. I know some, like "hooker" "call girl" "slut" "whore" "tramp". Would you thell me what´s the difference among them?


----------



## k-in-sc

Argieman said:


> I think you´re right. Btw, in arg we do not have the variety of words you have in english that mean prostitute. I know some, like "hooker" "call girl" "slut" "whore" "tramp". Would you thell me what´s the difference among them?


This thread is not about that. There are plenty of threads that are.


----------



## Argieman

k-in-sc said:


> This thread is not about that. There are plenty of threads that are.


Thank you! I´ll look for them


----------



## aloofsocialite

According to the Wikipedia article k-in-sc has posted, "Jackson's Whole" was taken from the name of a "frontier" region in Wyoming previously called "Jackson's Hole" (now Jackson Hole) where during exploratory and settlement days people went to capture and trade (beaver) furs. Jackson Hole was named, supposedly, after one David Edward Jackson, a pioneer, explorer and fur trapper (blessed Wikipedia link spirals!). It sounds like Lois Bujold was trying to typify her fictional planet, Jackson's Whole to be a rugged terrain in a process of settlement. 

A few excerpts from the book I've found that give context to the use of the term "grubber":

_“Houseless *grubbers*,” muttered Rish. Which was rude, but then, she’d also had her sleep impeded by the amorous neighbors. Anyway, Tej wasn’t sure but that she and Rish qualified as Houseless, too, now. And *grubbers* as well.
_
***

_Whether you can climb up to success or are forced down to *grubberdom* depends on making your break-point, said Shiv. Both success and failure are feedback loops, that way. Me, I started as a gutter *grubber*. I dont plan on going back down to that gutter again alive.

***
_
_No, Jacksonians didnt have votes; they had deals. For the first time, Ivan wondered uneasily what he had to offer at the Great House scale of play. His personal wealth, though doubtless impressive to some prole or *grubber*, would barely tweak their scanners.
_

If I were tasked with translating this book, I think I would use _barriobajero_, _arrabalero _(or maybe even _escoria_): any word that would point to the incredibly low and reputedly despicable status of the grubbers.


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks for those. Elcanario also posted some. A number of the books have been published in Spanish (link in #14). Ideally the terms would be cohesive.
"Gutter grubber" suggests to me that there are levels within grubberdom.


----------



## swift

aloofsocialite said:


> _[...]
> _
> If I were tasked with translating this book, I think I would use _barriobajero_, _arrabalero _(or maybe even _escoria_): any word that would point to the incredibly low and reputedly despicable status of the grubbers.


 Esos me parecen más adecuados que los —ciertamente interesantes— propuestos por Elcanario.


----------



## k-in-sc

Actually, what I meant was thanks for the mentions of "grubber" in the books provided by aloofsocialite and Elcanario. I feel reasonably sure there's an existing translation.


----------



## Elcanario

aloofsocialite said:


> ...any word that would point to the incredibly low and reputedly despicable status of the grubbers.


Hola
En esa misma línea apuntaba yo en #21 después de comprobar que :
- Solo se usa el término en este libro.
- Lo usan Tej y sus familiares jacksonianos que formaban la élite gobernante de una de las Casas mayores del nexo. 
- Usado para referirse a una clase social inferior en diferentes contextos.

El único problema que veo es el de encajar un solo término en todos los distintos contextos que se dan en el libro.
Tus sugerencias me parecen excelentes.
Lo que no me parece correcto es traducir sex worker con ningún término despectivo puesto que en mi opinión no coincide con el estilo de la autora como señalé en #15. Pienso que hay que evitar introducir consideraciones morales ajenas a la autora.
Un saludo


----------



## swift

k-in-sc said:


> I feel reasonably sure there's an existing translation.


 And I think Aranhur never mentioned the exact source of the excerpt she quoted: Captain Vorpatril's Alliance (available online at http://read.inolib.org/lois-bujold-captain-vorpatrils-alliance.html?page=67). According to these folks, that volume should be translated into Spanish soon after its publication in English (foreseen to be published in October 2013), although they didn't mention when or by whom. Anyway, I suppose the term (grubber) occurs in other volumes, so we definitely need more references.


----------



## k-in-sc

So you read them in English, Elcanario?


----------



## Elcanario

k-in-sc said:


> So you read them in English, Elcanario?


Este último sí, el resto en castellano algunos hace más de 20 años ya. Recuerdo haberme leído alguno más de una vez.
Y swift está en lo cierto, aún no hay una traducción al castellano o al menos yo no la encontré.
Un saludo


----------



## aloofsocialite

Hola canario 

Ups, se me pasó por completo que este hilo trata de los _grubber_ *sex workers.
*
Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo, _sex workers _no debe traducirse con un término despectivo. Si fuera "puta", así lo habrían dicho. De hecho, _sex worker_ en inglés la acuñaron los propios trabajadores sexuales (que no olvidemos que también hay hombres dedicados a esta clase de trabajo).


----------



## k-in-sc

aloofsocialite said:


> Hola canario
> 
> Ups, se me pasó por completo que este hilo trata de los _grubber_ *sex workers.
> *
> Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo, _sex workers _no debe traducirse con un término despectivo. Si fuera "puta", así lo habrían dicho. De hecho, _sex worker_ en inglés la acuñaron los propios trabajadores sexuales (que no olvidemos que también hay hombres dedicados a esta clase de trabajo).


Also, notice that the original term is "call girl," which itself is higher-class than "hooker" and suggests that "grubber" is a term for everybody below Tej's rank. The lowest of the low don't patronize call girls.


----------



## aranhur

Para los curiosos sobre la traducción de este último libro de la Bujold. De momento no se ha traducido al castellano y no está claro que lo editen, como pasó con un relato menor "winter's fair" y los volúmenes 2,3,4 de la saga "The Sharing Knife - El vínculo del Cuchillo" de la misma autora. Y dudo mucho que lo traduzcan ya que el 2º volumen de la citada saga se publicó en el 2007.
En cuanto al término 'grubber' como bien dice El Canario (yo también me he leido toda la saga y algunos unas cuantas veces), que yo sepa no aparece en ningún otro volumen. Si no fuera así, me encantaría que me dijerais en cuál, para así cotejar la traducción (tengo la serie en pdf en inglés y en libros en castellano).
En cualquier caso, muchas gracias por todas vuestras aportaciones, pero creo que me quedaré con "jornalera sexual" que no tiene ninguna connotación moralista, y que me suena mejor que una sexobrera y no es peyorativa como 'barriobajero, escoria, ....'
De hecho, en el cap.IV, aparece ya este término en boca de Rish, cuando su amiga ha perdido el trabajo en una empresa que se dedica a preparar paquetes para enviar.

          "Small loss. I know you worked hard, sweetling, *but your grubber job* was far too slow in filling the bag. I said so at the time."

Según yo entiendo, es un mal trabajo, se podría decir 'un trabajo de mierda' pero no es peyorativo para el que lo ejecuta, simplemente está mal pagado y no tiene ningún encanto.


----------

